
Want unlimited scale and performance? Those are the databases to start with - maklipsa
https://indexoutofrange.com/Want-unlimited-scale-and-performanceThis-is-where-to-start/
======
PaulHoule
There are many faults in this article.

For one thing, it is not true that relational databases always use b-tree
indexes and that key-value stores always use hash indexes. You can find
examples of both that let you choose.

Also there are many key-value stores that support transactions.

------
al2o3cr
Step 1: mentally redefine "database" to include memcache...

